# Your Top 10 episodes from any TV series



## Ether's Bane (Mar 5, 2014)

Why not?

My list:

10) "Artist Unknown" from SpongeBob SquarePants
9) "Land Before Swine" from Gravity Falls
8) "No Club Room!" from K-on
7) "The Time Traveler's Pig" from Gravity Falls
6) "Cheeseburger Backpack" from Steven Universe
5) "I'd Never Allow That to Happen" from Puella Magi Madoka Magica
4) "Yet Another School Festival!" from K-on
3) "Endless Eight, Part 8" from The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
2) "A Canterlot Wedding" from My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic
1) "My Very Best Friend" from Puella Magi Madoka Magica

Honourable mentions:

[to come later]


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 6, 2014)

I... think it's pretty hard to compare episodes from different shows? I mean, even beyond the degree to which you enjoy different movies for different things, you enjoy different shows for different things _and_ different episodes of each of those shows for different things. But if I were to attempt a cross-show personal favorites list (so not necessarily _best_ in an objective sense but more things that press my buttons in one way or another) for the moment, and leave each show to one spot on the list since otherwise I would only actually get a couple of shows on it, I guess it would go something vaguely like...

1) "ABQ" / "Grilled" / "Down" / "Four Days Out", Breaking Bad
2) "Resurrection" / "A Spontaneous Moment", ReGenesis
3) "I Won't Rely on Anyone Anymore", Puella Magi Madoka Magica
4) "Midnight" / "The Waters of Mars" / "The End of Time" / "The Girl Who Waited", Doctor Who
5) "Episode #2.8" / "Episode #1.6", Life on Mars
6) "Out of Gas" / "War Stories" / "Our Mrs. Reynolds", Firefly
7) "The Reichenbach Fall" / "A Study in Pink", Sherlock
8) "The Gift" / "The Body" / "Restless" / "Once More, With Feeling" / "Band Candy", Buffy the Vampire Slayer
9) "Let's Go, This is the Final Battle" (I think; whichever episode includes Rossiu's suicide attempt), Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
10) "Advanced Dungeons & Dragons" / "Remedial Chaos Theory" / "Conspiracy Theories and Interior Design" / "Horror Fiction in Seven Spooky Steps" / "Modern Warfare", Community

I would probably have more under Breaking Bad except I'm only near the end of season three on my rewatch of the series so my idea of precisely what happened in what episode of the rest is sort of fuzzy for the moment.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 7, 2014)

Edited my list.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 7, 2014)

It is a really hard question. I'd have enough trouble making a list of my top 10 shows, or top episodes of a certain show as it is. Doing both at the same time is much more difficult since my favourite episode of anything might not even be from one of my favourite shows. I've been trying to come up with a list over the past couple of days but no luck :(


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't really have a _top_ 10, so I'll list mine, just not ordered. I watch way too many cartoons, also... :x

Band Geeks (Spongebob)
Crime after Crime (Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends)
Dark Harvest (Invader Zim)
Double Dose (Ozzy & Drix)
The Mask (Courage the Cowardly Dog)
Son of Nergal (Billy & Mandy)
Little Rock of Horror (Billy & Mandy)
Mr. Grumpy-Pants (Superjail!)
Lord Stingray Crash Party (Superjail!)
I Remember You (Adventure Time)


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't really know what order they would be in, so I'll list my favourite episodes from some of my favourite shows.

-The Comeback Kid/Bowling for Votes/Road Trip/The Fight/The Cones of Dunshire/Recall Vote (Parks and Recreation)
-The Sign of Three/The Blind Banker/The Great Game (Sherlock BBC)
-Lesbian Request Denied/The Chickening/Bora Bora Bora/Can't Fix Crazy (Orange is the New Black)
-Band Geeks/Artist Unknown/Just One Bite/Pizza Delivery (Spongebob)
-Everything's Coming Up Mellie/Seven Fifty-Two/Icarus/White Hat's Back On (Scandal)
-The Slump/48 Hours/Pontiac Bandit/Tactical Village (Brooklyn Nine-Nine)
-Ponyville Confidential/The Last Roundup/Heart and Hooves Day/Read it and Weep/Sleepless in Ponyville/Sonic Rainboom (My Little Pony FIM)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 5, 2014)

I'm just gonna give my favourite episode of each of my top ten favourite TV shows, because they're mostly pretty incomparable.


"Ozymandias" - Breaking Bad S05E14
"Time of Death" - Arrow S02E14
"The Lich/Finn the Human/Jake the Dog" - Adventure Time S04E26/S05E01/S05E02
"The Bear and the Maiden Fair" - Game of Thrones S03E07
"My Lunch" - Scrubs S05E20
"Red Team III" - The Newsroom S02E07
"Objects in Space" - Firefly S01E14
"Forgive" - The Following S02E15
"Katie" - Skins S04E04
"The Only Light in the Darkness" - Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. S01E19


----------

